# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Cảnh giác với vi khuẩn từ những vật bất ly thân!

## lehniemtin

*Điện thoại, túi xách, máy vi tính... là những vật dụng bất ly thân của quý cô văn phòng đồng thời cũng là nơi chứa đựng rất nhiều vi khuẩn. Nếu bạn không chú ý vệ sinh chúng hàng ngày thì vi khuẩn có thể tấn công sức khỏe bạn bất cứ lúc nào.* 

Số lượng vi khuẩn trên chiếc điện thoại di động lên tới mức khổng lồ vì thường xuyên tiếp xúc với đôi tay của bạn. Để tránh vi khuẩn gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe, hàng ngày bạn cần dùng khăn giấy hoặc vải bông mềm lau nhẹ điện thoại. Ngoài ra, bạn nên hạn chế tới mức tối đa việc để điện thoại ngay trên đầu giường khi đi ngủ. Việc này có thể lây nhiễm vi khuẩn sang chính giường ngủ của bạn.

Chuột và bàn phím cũng là nơi chứa cực nhiều các vi khuẩn đe dọa sức khỏe cho các quý cô chốn văn phòng. Việc vệ sinh không sạch sẽ có thể gây nên các bệnh về đường tiêu hóa, bệnh ngoài da và các bệnh về mắt.

Vệ sinh chuột và bàn phím thường xuyên bằng khăn mền hoặc các dụng cụ vệ sinh máy tính. Khi kết thúc một ngày làm việc phải tiếp xúc với chuột và bàn phím bạn cũng nên rửa tay với xà bông diệt khuẩn để loại bỏ các vi khuẩn bám vào tay.

Chiếc túi xách thời trang và phong cách làm cho chị em trở nên nổi bật. Nhưng hàng ngày, chiếc túi xách được tiếp xúc với đôi bàn tay, nơi chứa nhiều mồ hôi và vi khuẩn, hoặc được đặt ở những nơi công cộng chứa nhiều bụi bẩn như: ghế, bàn, tủ, cốp xe…;   với nhiều bạn gái, chiếc túi chính là “căn nhà di động” với đủ các loại vật dụng cá nhân nên nó luôn luôn tiềm ẩn rất nhiều vi khuẩn.

Cảnh giác với vi khuẩn từ những vật bất ly thân!, Eva Sành điệu, ve sinh, ve sinh ca nhan, vat dung, vi khuan, tui xach
Nên vệ sinh túi xách bằng cách dùng bàn chải có lông mềm cọ sạch các bụi bẩn phía bên ngoài. Rồi dùng khăn mềm, ẩm để vệ sinh sạch sẽ phần bên trong túi. Bạn cũng nên từ bỏ thói quen biến chiếc túi của mình thành một nơi chứa đủ các thứ thập cẩm, mất vệ sinh.

Quá trình vận động, đi lại hàng ngày nếu bạn thường xuyên sử dụng những đôi giày kín cộng với mồ hôi, bụi bẩn sẽ là môi trường thích hợp cho các vi khuẩn, nấm mốc sinh sôi, gây nên mùi hôi ở chân cũng như căn bệnh viêm da thường gặp.

Vì thế nên vệ sinh giày dép sạch sẽ bằng cách lau sạch hoặc phơi ra ngoài nắng nhẹ. Ánh nắng mặt trời có tác dụng tiêu diệt vi khuẩn rất tốt. Khi đến văn phòng, những lúc ngồi làm việc, bỏ giầy dép để đôi chân cũng như giày, dép của bạn được nghỉ ngơi.

----------

